# 2011 AKC/Eukanuba National Championship



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Have you seen the entry on Rotties yet?
They came out today.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

This is wonderful.....and you can bet I will be watching for it.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Rottweiler entry is 46


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Woohoo!! Have a good time! I can't wait for more pics


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I saw that last night, Johnny. I never thought about it, about looking you up, I've been at every dog show in FL the last few months.


I have been around and had my boy out. I was in both days at Lake Eustis, In both days in Brooksville for the Hernando shows, then that Monday for the Brandon Show, was in last Sunday in Ocala. 

I am in both days in Miami, but not doing the ramp up shows prior to Eukanuba. I am in for Eukanuba. We show on Sunday. We have 27 in our breed for Eukanuba.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I was at all of those! I will be in Miami, maybe I can get to see ACDs.


Merlin took Best Op on Saturday in Eustis, Got Dumped on Sunday. In Brooksville he took BOB on Saturday, got Best Op behind his Half Sister on Sunday, and took BOB on Monday. We didn't do anything in Ocala...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats to both of you. With both of you there, we should see many updates. Can't wait!


----------



## LoveCWCs (Oct 21, 2011)

Cool!! I know for sure that my friend is going with her blue male Cardigan and I know of a few other people that will be going for sure. I wish Opal had turned out for show.  Good luck!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!!

What do you think it is going to be like getting in on Sunday Morning? 

Also is there room to set up a simple crate? I don't need a grooming area. Just a spot to stick the dog.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!! If you go over to the obedience ring, say hi to my friend Amy and Ike ... I hope they're having fun too!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

How well Katie is doing speeks A LOT about you as a breeder and owner


----------

